# Arif Malikov (Melikov) (born 13 september 1933)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Azerbaijani Soviet composer, who became instantly famous in 1961 because of the ballet "Legends of Love".


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

